# Pietrus = Animal



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

He's a damn ANIMAL on defense..

Anyone else watching the Spurs game?

Offensively he's not close to being there, not even close...

But defensively he's a beast...

Never quits on a play...

I love the fact Musselman has him out there playing even despite his remarks...

If he had been a Bull and said any of those things he'd be on the bench the rest of the season.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think it's cuz Musselman agrees with pietrus.


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

i watched and he was off the heezy fo sheezy


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

he shizzled the spur's nizzles


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

what did pietrus say?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>osman</b>!
> what did pietrus say?


yeah what did he say?


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

He said he's tired of his team mates dogging it and not trying. When he gets in there he plays with passion and tries his heart out to stop his man. He said he's sick of everyone not putting in the hard work...that is...the guys who are getting the minutes. He said he wants out and doesnt know where his future will take him....

There is an article on USATODAY.com about it.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Critic</b>!
> He said he's tired of his team mates dogging it and not trying. When he gets in there he plays with passion and tries his heart out to stop his man. He said he's sick of everyone not putting in the hard work...that is...the guys who are getting the minutes. He said he wants out and doesnt know where his future will take him....
> 
> There is an article on USATODAY.com about it.


Sounds like an Artest type player... send him over this way...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...--?slug=ap-warriors-pietrus&prov=ap&type=lgns

Golden State rookie Pietrus apologizes to team 

By JANIE McCAULEY, AP Sports Writer
March 15, 2004

OAKLAND, Calif. (AP) -- Golden State rookie Mickael Pietrus apologized Monday for criticizing his teammates and saying he wants out of his contract with the Warriors. 

``If that hurt some people, I just want to excuse myself and I would enjoy if I would stay here,'' Pietrus said before the Warriors played San Antonio. ``At least I got a chance to play in the NBA. I had a chance to get drafted by the Warriors. Sometimes some players get upset by the way they lost. That was my case and I'm very sorry about that.'' 

The 22-year-old Pietrus was Golden State's top pick in last year's NBA draft, getting drafted with the 11th overall selection. He signed a 3-year contract.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...--?slug=ap-warriors-pietrus&prov=ap&type=lgns
> 
> Golden State rookie Pietrus apologizes to team
> ...


Sounds to me like 
A) He is a bit homesick
B) would rather go back to Europe then play in the NBA
C) And was told to apologize cause this doesnt sound very insincere


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

From ESPN, and I thought it would be interesting to those of you keeping up with this. Here it is:

OAKLAND, Calif. (AP) -- Mickael Pietrus had one job Monday night: Make trouble for his former French teammate.

In his fifth NBA start, Pietrus led one of Golden State's best defensive outings of the season in the Warriors' 97-80 victory over the San Antonio Spurs and Tony Parker.

Parker, who played with Pietrus on the French national team, scored 29 points but was 9-for-19 from the field and got 11 of his points at the free throw line.

"In the NBA, we're not friends," said Pietrus, who only three days earlier criticized his teammates to Parker after a 25-point loss at San Antonio. "When we step on the court, I try to be successful with the Warriors. I sacrifice myself. I told him before the game I'm going to defend crazy on him."

Jason Richardson scored 22 points as the Warriors snapped a season-long nine-game losing streak.

"I don't want to make excuses, but we missed a lot of wide-open shots," Parker said. "If we made a few of those, it would have been a whole different game."

Parker also had five rebounds and six assists for the cold-shooting Spurs, who again struggled without center Tim Duncan. He missed his second straight game and ninth in 10 because of irritation in his left knee.

San Antonio is 5-4 without the two-time league MVP, who's averaging 22.9 points and 12.8 rebounds per game. Spurs coach Gregg Popovich would not speculate on Duncan's status. "I don't know," Popovich said. "It's a weird injury."

Duncan stayed in the training room after the game and didn't speak to reporters.

The 22-year-old Pietrus was Golden State's top pick in last year's NBA draft, taken 11th overall. He was in the starting lineup against the Spurs because "he did a good job against Parker last time," coach Eric Musselman said.

His effort came after he berated his teammates Friday night for not playing together. Pietrus apologized before Monday's game, then did something to make up for it.

"I'm very proud of my teammates. That's the hardest we've played in three or four months," he said. "I love the Warriors."

Mike Dunleavy added 19 points and Erick Dampier 16 and 11 rebounds for the Warriors, who hadn't won since point guard Speedy Claxton broke his right hand Feb. 27.

Golden State split the season series with the reigning NBA champions and swept them in Oakland for the first time since the 1996-97 season.

Manu Ginobili scored seven straight points in the fourth quarter to pull the Spurs within 85-76, but Pietrus answered by swishing a baseline 3-pointer on the other end. Ginobili had 16 points off the bench, the only player aside from Parker in double figures.

After Robert Horry hit a long jumper just before the third-quarter buzzer to pull the Spurs within 68-56, Golden State came out for the final quarter with increased energy on the defensive end.

And Richardson scored the Warriors' first eight points of the period, making back-to-back 3-pointers during the stretch. He also penetrated the defense and went baseline for an acrobatic two-handed dunk.

San Antonio, which had its three-game winning streak snapped Sunday in Sacramento, trailed by as many as 19 and shot 38.6 percent.

The Warriors shot 62.5 percent in the first quarter to build a 22-13 lead they never relinquished. Golden State led 45-33 at the break.

"They came out and jumped on us and we were never able to recover," Spurs forward Malik Rose said.

The Warriors are on the brink of missing the playoffs for the 10th straight season, which would tie the Dallas Mavericks (1991-2000) for the league's second-longest streak behind the Clippers' 15-year drought from 1977 to 1991.

Game notes
The NBA will speak to Dallas coach Don Nelson, who made contact with Golden State G Avery Johnson via e-mail and offered him a position on the Mavericks' coaching staff starting this postseason. "We're going to speak to coach Nelson and tell him that those types of actions aren't appropriate," NBA spokesman Tim Frank said. "I don't think the intent here was to cause a problem, but it's not allowed in our rules to have contact with players on other teams." ... Parker's 29 points matched his season high. ... Pietrus had a season-high seven rebounds. ... The Warriors held the Spurs to 56 points through three quarters, an opponent season-low. 


Now this kid might be a "rookie bust" or whatever but i havent seen a rookie do what this guy just did. He called out his vet teammates, pointed out that they werent doing their jobs, went out and played a heck of a game and led his team, on the defensive side of the court, to a victory over a Tim Duncan less Spurs team (they have been playing well anyway). These are leadership qualities. and he got results. I cant think of a rookie who has done this in awhile. Its one game, but itll be interesting to see what happens to him the rest of the way. Id really love (obviously!) to have him on the Bulls. He could be the type of guy whose intensity might translate to our laid back players like Curry, Kirk and Crawford. Chandler and Pietrus would be a hyper aggressive tandem on the court


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Pietrus was mainly talking about Dunleavy and Richardson, hardly veterans.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Pietrus was mainly talking about Dunleavy and Richardson, hardly veterans.


Thats not what the GS fans on their boards say. he was talking about Cliff, Dampier, Cardinal and the whole lot. It was directed at the whole team. And in the end, he got a result. How many rookies get away with that?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Again, it wasnt because of those guys (calling out Cardinal would be a joke). He may not be a great defender but he tries to shut his guy down. And he doesnt jack up shots.

And if you believe the Warriors defeated the Spurs because of Pietrus words....well, thats a different story.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Again, it wasnt because of those guys (calling out Cardinal would be a joke). He may not be a great defender but he tries to shut his guy down. And he doesnt jack up shots.
> 
> And if you believe the Warriors defeated the Spurs because of Pietrus words....well, thats a different story.


And did you actually watch the game if I may ask? Well I happened to watch the game. And the defensive effort was one that even the commentators pointed out. So the rookie makes a comment about defense, the team plays D and snaps the losing streak and it has nothing to do with his words? Sounds uninformed to me mate


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

So you should tell Pietrus to speak about his teammates more often so they get some more wins (And to pray for Duncan being injured when they play San Antonio).


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> So you should tell Pietrus to speak about his teammates more often so they get some more wins (And to pray for Duncan being injured when they play San Antonio).


To my knowledge, he is the only guy on that team that as actually challenged anyone there. 

Oh and by the way, San Antonio has been playing great without Duncan. Its convenient to not watch the game, and point out that Duncan didnt play. But the point is, Pietrus had an effect, on everyone against a team playing good basketball


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> Oh and by the way, San Antonio has been playing great without Duncan.


Ok. Im done for the night.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> To my knowledge, he is the only guy on that team that as actually challenged anyone there.


Before I forget, he didnt challenge anyone. I think he acted like a * because if you have something to say about your teammates, etc, you go and tell them that stuff behind closed doors, in the locker room, face to face, cara a cara, tet a tet. Not to L'Equipe, a french newspaper that Jason Richardson, Dunleavy and co wont even bother to read (And if they bother to read, they wont understand).


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Before I forget, he didnt challenge anyone. I think he acted like a * because if you have something to say about your teammates, etc, you go and tell them that stuff behind closed doors, in the locker room, face to face, cara a cara, tet a tet. Not to L'Equipe, a french newspaper that Jason Richardson, Dunleavy and co wont even bother to read.


for someone who was done for the night, you bounce back quick. The point is this, he challenged his teammates and it worked. Its convienent to say it didnt have an effect when you dont watch the game. Then say it was against San Antonio without Duncan, was 6-3 without Duncan going into the game. So whats the next excuse? What did Pietrus do that Skiles hasnt done? its called making your teammates accountable, and last night, it worked. Informed posts please


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> for someone who was done for the night, you bounce back quick. The point is this, he challenged his teammates and it worked. Its convienent to say it didnt have an effect when you dont watch the game. Then say it was against San Antonio without Duncan, was 6-3 without Duncan going into the game. So whats the next excuse? What did Pietrus do that Skiles hasnt done? its called making your teammates accountable, and last night, it worked. Informed posts please


You are not informed or you dont know what being a professional means. Pietrus acted like a Pu***. You have a problem with Richardson? You speak to him, private chat, done deal. He didnt have the balls to do this, he went to L'Equipe and then the Media (and not him, what a shame) let the Warriors players know about this one. If you are in school and you have a problem with a classmate, you go and cry to your mom? hah...

And everytime Skiles called out a guy like Curry you whined and said it was helpless. Richardson and co dont care abut Pietrus, they dont even know his name is Mickael and not Michael.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> You are not informed or you dont know what being a professional means. Pietrus acted like a Pu***. You have a problem with Richardson? You speak to him, private chat, done deal. He didnt have the balls to do this, he went to L'Equipe and then the Media (and not him, what a shame) let the Warriors players know about this one. If you are in school and you have a problem with a classmate, you go and cry to your mom? hah...
> ...


informed? Professional? Big words from a little kid. here we go again. How do you know Pietrus hasnt spoke to his teammates? Do you even watch GS games? seriously. This guy was asked a question and answered it. And his comments was directed at the team. Unlike Skiles, his comments had an effect. Perhaps because strong teammates are what coaches need. Look at the tape sometime, GS hasnt played D like that all year. But clearly, you being all knowing, would know that.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> informed? Professional? Big words from a little kid. here we go again. How do you know Pietrus hasnt spoke to his teammates? Do you even watch GS games? seriously. This guy was asked a question and answered it. And his comments was directed at the team. Unlike Skiles, his comments had an effect. Perhaps because strong teammates are what coaches need. Look at the tape sometime, GS hasnt played D like that all year. But clearly, you being all knowing, would know that.


First of all, Cliff Robinson said Pietrus didnt speak to them about this. 
Second, I know GS played great defense.
Third, Pietrus teammates arent Skiles players. Pietrus comments on the Bulls wouldnt have any effect. But wait...maybe if we trade for Pietrus, he can speak to Curry and he will start playing defense and getting 5 rebounds per game instead of 2. 

Bottomline: Pietrus showed a lack of professionalism. Did his words affect the game of his teammates? IMO no way, but if you believe otherwise its OK. Next time, make sure its Le Monde and not L'Equipe. Sorry, your teammates and not L'Equipe.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> First of all, Cliff Robinson said Pietrus didnt speak to them about this.
> ...


Again, how can you have an opinion when you didnt even see the game? Thats the question I have for you. If you were to actually watch the game, youll know that the entire team played its best defense of the year, led by Pietrus. And where did Cliff Robinson say Pietrus didnt talk to them about it? Again, you say Pietrus comments are unproffesional and didnt have an effect. Well, its quite clear they had the desired effect. So it looks to me like this

pietrus 1
Curry 0


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> Again, how can you have an opinion when you didnt even see the game? Thats the question I have for you. If you were to actually watch the game, youll know that the entire team played its best defense of the year, led by Pietrus. And where did Cliff Robinson say Pietrus didnt talk to them about it? Again, you say Pietrus comments are unproffesional and didnt have an effect. Well, its quite clear they had the desired effect. So it looks to me like this
> 
> ...


You are the one looking like a kid with this pietrus 1, Curry 0.

Again, maybe you didnt read my post but I said GS played great defence. 
And how can you talk about a desired effect if he didnt talk to his teammates about this in search for that effect? This is so funny. 

Im not a Pietrus hater, I would love to have him on the Bulls. But he isnt going to make the difference in that Golden State team. If GS loses their next 5 games is it going to be the Pietrus effect? I dunno. 

You said his words have an effect, I say no. We dont know. No Warrior commented about the Pietrus effect, Robinson seemed unfazed like saying "Yeah, poor boy, he is frustrated". Im not going to find the quotes for you, it isnt hard. 
But there is one unquestionable thing here: Pietrus showed lack of professionalism. Point blank. You cant discuss this. Its not a bad thing to make that comments, but he talked about it to the wrong people. It was a mistake that wont happen again, I believe.

Now Im done for the night.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Now Im done for the night.


Thank God...

I've never seen someone argue about a game they didn't even watch...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> He's a damn ANIMAL on defense..
> 
> Anyone else watching the Spurs game?
> ...


He's not as good an NBA player as Hinrich.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> You are the one looking like a kid with this pietrus 1, Curry 0.
> ...


No, what you said was that his words had no effect. Well, I ask how you can say that when you dont watch the game? I mean, the kid questions everyone about defense and being SELFISH. and last night GS had GREAT BALL MOVEMENT and DEFENSE. Coincidence? Give me a break. So when you say something, and it has the desired effect, is that unprofessional? No. And i read alot of GS boards and their news clippings, I have yet to see Cliff say anything that you quote him as saying. I maybe wrong about it, but I think you happen to be making up quotes to support your case, or lack thereof


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank God...
> ...


Where did I say I didnt watch the game?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Where did I say I didnt watch the game?


by your comments, its fairly obvious you didnt


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> by your comments, its fairly obvious you didnt


What comments?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> What comments?


comments had no effect for starters.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Because its just one game. Avery Johnson said after the game it was a longtime since GS played such a great defence. OK. How can you prove it was Pietrus words that motivated the team? 

If Kidd would have said yesterday that his teammates suc*, we would be talking right now about the effect Kidd words had on his team cause they destroyed the Kings tonight with C-Webb, Peja and their entire team. 

Everything can happen in 1 game. And how would you have reacted if GS lost by 10 points? I guess no one would be commenting about the game or Pietrus words. Or maybe saying "Yes, Pietrus is right".


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

i would like to say that basically, times have changed. Media is everywhere, and they get you to talk. Especially right when you are good and angry about something.....and it makes news.
and the news travels in this mass comm age.

can you really don't hold a lot of players so accountable for getting baited by the media? Even coaches. Notice, most everything gets said immediately after a loss. Its tough. These coaches and player are required to give comments to the media, and soemtimes, they get emotional during stress. It happens.

Pietrus got baited. It happens. Doesn't make him a bad guy at all.
Plus, i never considered telling the truth to be all that damaging. Pietrus was right. And on a losing team, hey i don't exactly sweat the outbursts.................Its on the teams that are winning that you need to be careful about what you say. Losing teams? who cares man. The real bad guys complain about PT, getting not enough shots, etc while the team is winning. Grumbling on a loser is not the crime of the century big deal guys. Especially when you tell the truth, like MP

we can lament this stuff all we want. In the long run it means nothing.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Because its just one game. Avery Johnson said after the game it was a longtime since GS played such a great defence. OK. How can you prove it was Pietrus words that motivated the team?
> 
> If Kidd would have said yesterday that his teammates suc*, we would be talking right now about the effect Kidd words had on his team cause they destroyed the Kings tonight with C-Webb, Peja and their entire team.
> ...


read the thread. i said it was one game. But interesting how a challenge was laid down and the team responded. Not only did Pietrus claim his teammates not defend, he said they were selfish. Well, jeez, they had their best defensive game of the year and they moved the ball. Mussellman commented on this. And he rewarded the rookie with 34 minutes, a career high. Instead, according to you, there is no effect. Obviously you werent watching the game then. Its always an excuse with you. San Antonio didnt have Duncan or Robinson said such and such (comments that I cant seem to find). There is no argument, Pietrus led the charge. And his teammates followed. Anyone who watched the game would say that. What will be interesting is to see if they continue.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> read the thread. i said it was one game. But interesting how a challenge was laid down and the team responded. Not only did Pietrus claim his teammates not defend, he said they were selfish. Well, jeez, they had their best defensive game of the year and they moved the ball. Mussellman commented on this. And he rewarded the rookie with 34 minutes, a career high. Instead, according to you, there is no effect. Obviously you werent watching the game then. Its always an excuse with you. San Antonio didnt have Duncan or Robinson said such and such (comments that I cant seem to find). There is no argument, Pietrus led the charge. And his teammates followed. Anyone who watched the game would say that. What will be interesting is to see if they continue.


Not only I watched this game, but I watched other GS games and they did move the ball. I catched many games since Dunleavy started at PG and things have changed. 

Again. If they continue to play tough D, all hail to Mickael Pietrus. If they dont, well....who cares.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Im anxious to hear any GS player say "Pietrus words were inspiring".


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Not only I watched this game, but I watched other GS games and they did move the ball. I catched many games since Dunleavy started at PG and things have changed.
> ...


they rank 20th in the NBA in assists so not much. Though i do agree that Dunleavy has helped them in that regard. But, yesterday, they had their best ball movement game of the year. Easily.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Im anxious to hear any GS player say "Pietrus words were inspiring".


When Jordan bashed a teammate, did anyone come out and say "Michael bashing me inspired me to play better ball"? C'mon. This isnt to say Pietrus is Jordan, but if Jordan cant get props, who is? Another reach


----------



## Mr. Bill (Nov 26, 2002)

I agree his comments likely had an effect, but how can you call it the "desired effect" when he said it to the Frech media? Seems like Pietrus was just letting out a little frustration and didn't imagine his comments would get back to the US.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Bill</b>!
> I agree his comments likely had an effect, but how can you call it the "desired effect" when he said it to the Frech media? Seems like Pietrus was just letting out a little frustration and didn't imagine his comments would get back to the US.


In this day and age, you could talk to the Singapore Times and anyone can read it and print it. he simply said the club is selfish and doesnt play D. Last night, they had their best ball movement of the year and they played their best defensive game of the year. And for that, Pietrus was rewarded with 34 minutes. Id call that a desired effect


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> they rank 20th in the NBA in assists so not much. Though i do agree that Dunleavy has helped them in that regard. But, yesterday, they had their best ball movement game of the year. Easily.


And their best D. Easily.

Well, Im done now  

I wanted to end on a good note. 

Peace.

:wave:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

these days, talking to the media can be good or bad. Its a fact of life that things can get undone by media comments, but in reality, i think things mostly get done.

How many times has an outburst sparked a team like this? This is just the way it works at times..and more often than you think.
there is nothing intrinsicly evil about popping off in the press. It can be very theraputic for a team. Not that it can ever really get planned, but if you think smart coaches and players don't say things on purpose to acheive certain goals, you are naive.

Not that Pietrus was calculating. But i think like rlucas said he was sort of leading a charge unwittingly. 
I still think media comments are just amoral. Not good or bad. Its the circumstances that determine good or bad.

IMO, the circumstances here overwhelmingly give two thumbs up for Pietrus


----------



## MKazz (Jun 22, 2003)

*Props to RLucas*

Alright, I've been following your (RLucas and Curry) little rant, and basically, Curry, you really don't know what you're talking about, even though I know you're conviced you do. Have you EVER played an organized sport in your life? It certainly doesn't seem like it. Right now, I"m a highschool athlete, and let me just tell you, words can make a difference. There have been countless occasions where I've heard that someone on my team, or on a different team (of a different level), has been sayin' stuff about me skills behind my back or something. And let me tell you, the next week or so, I busted my tail in every practice and game just so that person would shut up. Now, I know I'm not in the NBA, but I'm pretty sure things aren't all that different. Oh, and about saying Pietrus acted immaturally or whatever; just 'cause you think you're some sort of tough big-shot, doesn't mean that Pietrus is a P****. He was ASKED a question about his team, and out of frustration he gave his honest reply. Just my thoughts.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Props to RLucas*



> Originally posted by <b>MKazz</b>!
> Alright, I've been following your (RLucas and Curry) little rant, and basically, Curry, you really don't know what you're talking about, even though I know you're conviced you do. Have you EVER played an organized sport in your life? It certainly doesn't seem like it. Right now, I"m a highschool athlete, and let me just tell you, words can make a difference. There have been countless occasions where I've heard that someone on my team, or on a different team (of a different level), has been sayin' stuff about me skills behind my back or something. And let me tell you, the next week or so, I busted my tail in every practice and game just so that person would shut up. Now, I know I'm not in the NBA, but I'm pretty sure things aren't all that different. Oh, and about saying Pietrus acted immaturally or whatever; just 'cause you think you're some sort of tough big-shot, doesn't mean that Pietrus is a P****. He was ASKED a question about his team, and out of frustration he gave his honest reply. Just my thoughts.


bingo, and guess who gave you a 5?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> He's a damn ANIMAL on defense..
> 
> Anyone else watching the Spurs game?
> ...


Lost in this interesting debate is the fact that I am increasingly frustrated by Pietrius's play.

I feel similar about Ty Chandler and Pietrius. I want both players to succeed so badly. They bring energy and effort on D and clearly have some sick athletic skills. 

But...both get beat. Alot. Way, Way to much. I watched a quarter of the GS game and I was once again let down by Pietrius's play. He's almost the anti-Hinrich. Kirk always seems so loose and relaxed--I still go back to that flash bulb image of him guarding AI, where AI was pulling out his A game, and Hinrich calmly was watching his torso, keeping his man in front of him. Pietrius gets so stiff, it completely marginalizes his lateral speed. Something just hasn't clicked.

Most funny for me is after Pietrius gets beat, he stays in his defensive stance and almost guards his man from the other side. I feel like yelling "Turn around and get in front of your man." I'll agree with Arenas that he never quits. Its not a question of effort. It's a question of skill. His team D also reflects this lack of basketball IQ. Theres a general court awareness that is severly lacking from his game its even more readily transparent in his D than in his offensive skills. 

What do you think Rlucas? I know Pietrius was your man. The one thing that still separates Chandler and Pietrius is that Chandler has had three years to develop, but we Bulls fans have been burned by this patience arguement... If its going to click from him, I feel like we would be seeing more flashes by now. 

When I consider that pietrius was drafted at 11, it makes me think Iguodala will be a top 3 pick. Andre has all of Pietrius's alien explosiveness (maybe even more), and energy. But Iggy, also brings a very developed court awareness -- watching him play D, he always is aware of where all 10 men are. Like Pietrius he plays agressive, and gives little cushion but he also knows how to recover. I really believe Iggy will instantly be one of the best defenders in the league next year.

The more I think about it, if I had the first pick I I might take Andre. He is so inexperienced, yet he has components of his game that are already at an elevated NBA level. I think he is quite skilled in his form and balls skills its just that he is only now starting to put things together. By next year I could see him growing into a bonifide scorer. Its like watching a really good bottle of wine age--all the components are there, the tastes just have to settle.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Pietrus = Animal*



> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> Lost in this interesting debate is the fact that I am increasingly frustrated by Pietrius's play.
> ...


I agree with Igoudala. I think he will be a very good defender. But everytime I watch Arizona play, its the other guy there that impresses me more. The name slips me, its whoever thier leading scorer is

Pietrus isnt getting steady minutes. hard to tell. He fouls a ton. So i think your positioning cause is right on. But the kid doesnt give up on plays. He blocked 2 break away layups against San Antonio and moves his feet as well as anyone in the league. But then he couteracts that with a silly reach or bumping too much. Some of that might be the fact that Pietrus was playing the 4 early in the season in a small lineup. I dont know. But his D has gotten raves from those who see him nightly. His 3 point shot looks good. Its that 10-19 feet game that is just really bad. If he works on that, he will have a very nice career. good observations cccp


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> by your comments, its fairly obvious you didnt


You shouldn't accuse someone of something that you love to do.

You love to make up stuff and act like you watched the games.



> they rank 20th in the NBA in assists so not much. Though i do agree that Dunleavy has helped them in that regard. But, yesterday, they had their best ball movement game of the year. Easily.


Oh I bet you watched all Warriors games this season and know what you are talking about.
The Pietrus effect. The "Euro" Jordan... 



> bingo, and guess who gave you a 5?


Someone who likes to kiss butts?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Props to RLucas*



> Originally posted by <b>MKazz</b>!
> Alright, I've been following your (RLucas and Curry) little rant, and basically, Curry, you really don't know what you're talking about, even though I know you're conviced you do. Have you EVER played an organized sport in your life? It certainly doesn't seem like it. Right now, I"m a highschool athlete, and let me just tell you, words can make a difference. There have been countless occasions where I've heard that someone on my team, or on a different team (of a different level), has been sayin' stuff about me skills behind my back or something. And let me tell you, the next week or so, I busted my tail in every practice and game just so that person would shut up. Now, I know I'm not in the NBA, but I'm pretty sure things aren't all that different. Oh, and about saying Pietrus acted immaturally or whatever; just 'cause you think you're some sort of tough big-shot, doesn't mean that Pietrus is a P****. He was ASKED a question about his team, and out of frustration he gave his honest reply. Just my thoughts.


Not only Im convinced that Im right...I am right. 
I have no problems with Pietrus calling his teammates out, I think it is a good sign coming from a Rookie, but he did it while talking to the french press and not the team. Thats being a pu**y. Go ask any professional athlete. If you have a problem with your coach, you go talk to him and not a newspaper. If you do that, you dont have balls. Period.


----------



## MKazz (Jun 22, 2003)

*But did his comments not in effect help?*

Look, do you think Kobe is a p****? Remember his comments he made about Shaq early this year? To my knowledge he never went up to Shaq and said them, and yet he's one of the most respected toughest athletes in the game. And back to the original point, which you seem to be avoiding in an attempt to not be proven wrong; do you still think Peitrus's comments (p****ish or not) had NO effect whatsoever on the fact that GS came out defensively on fire in that game?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: But did his comments not in effect help?*



> Originally posted by <b>MKazz</b>!
> Look, do you think Kobe is a p****? Remember his comments he made about Shaq early this year? To my knowledge he never went up to Shaq and said them, and yet he's one of the most respected toughest athletes in the game. And back to the original point, which you seem to be avoiding in an attempt to not be proven wrong; do you still think Peitrus's comments (p****ish or not) had NO effect whatsoever on the fact that GS came out defensively on fire in that game?


Yes, I still believe it was just 1 game and his words didnt affect their game. 
Before I forget, GS coach said he started Pietrus because he did a good job on Parker last time they went head 2 head.
And I dont care about Kobe, its up to you to believe or not if that is being a professional. Im judging Pietrus right now and he made a mistake by talking the subject to L'Equipe and not his teammates.


mmm...Im tired of repeating the same time after time, so dont start again.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: But did his comments not in effect help?*



> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, I still believe it was just 1 game and his words didnt affect their game.
> ...


So Kobe has made a mistake? Or Shaq? Or Iverson? So basically what your saying is the whole NBA is a bunch of wussies?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> You shouldn't accuse someone of something that you love to do.
> ...


What the hell do you have to do with this discussion?

There's gotta be a thread somewhere on this site where you need to defend Amare, so go there...


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: But did his comments not in effect help?*



> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> So Kobe has made a mistake? Or Shaq? Or Iverson? So basically what your saying is the whole NBA is a bunch of wussies?


Those guys are NBA players but hardly professionals. But hey, thats the state of the NBA. Karl Malone said it many times. 
O'Neal fakes injuries, waits until the last day of preseason to have surgery, etc. Yes, I want him on my team, but he brings his baggage as almost every NBA player. Iverson saying we "are talking about practice". Ha. But who cares if afterwards this guys go on and put a show? But if you are Eddy Curry and you are a loser as well, thats a different story.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: But did his comments not in effect help?*



> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Those guys are NBA players but hardly professionals. But hey, thats the state of the NBA. Karl Malone said it many times.
> O'Neal fakes injuries, waits until the last day of preseason to have surgery, etc. Yes, I want him on my team, but he brings his baggage as almost every NBA player. Iverson saying we "are talking about practice". Ha. But who cares if afterwards this guys go on and put a show? But if you are Eddy Curry and you are a loser as well, thats a different story.


Well I disagree. But if you remain consistent, then I can buy that.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: But did his comments not in effect help?*



> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Well I disagree. But if you remain consistent, then I can buy that.


With which part you disagree? Look, I have no problem having my star player skipping practice if he plays at a KG level night in and out. If his teammates can accept it and deal with it, great. And on top of that, they earn millons. 
Now, if Eddy Curry feels that being in Hawaii is more important than being at Berto its a different problem. When he gets on the court, its 3 and out (3 minutes and out). He doesnt get the benefit of the doubt cause he isnt even close to being an All-Star.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: But did his comments not in effect help?*



> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> With which part you disagree? Look, I have no problem having my star player skipping practice if he plays at a KG level night in and out. If his teammates can accept it and deal with it, great. And on top of that, they earn millons.
> Now, if Eddy Curry feels that being in Hawaii is more important than being at Berto its a different problem. When he gets on the court, its 3 and out (3 minutes and out). He doesnt get the benefit of the doubt cause he isnt even close to being an All-Star.


You said it didnt have an effect. Its pretty obvious it did


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: But did his comments not in effect help?*



> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> You said it didnt have an effect. Its pretty obvious it did



Ah, OK. I thought you were talking about the other post.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Not to bring up a dead horse, but Pietrus's "unprofessional comments" again have inspired GS to a second straight game in which they did what he said they wouldnt do, move the ball (they scored 110 I think) and wouldnt defend (Held Orlando to 85 and he and Cheaney combined to stop Tmac for 18).

He is even getting some praise from ESPN. Mussellman calls him an old school player who goes 'hard in shootaround as he would in practice'. Looks like this bust shouldnt have been sitting on the bench most of the year. I also noticed that his handles are far better now then they were even 2 weeks ago.

for all the details 

link

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=240317009


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

We arent discussing Mickael Pietrus the player because I said many times that I would like to trade for him and have him in Chicago.
Wow, I cant believe they defeated the Duncan-less Spurs and the second best team in Florida. They managed to defeat Orlando even when the Magic shot 40% from the floor and 50% from 3pt land.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> We arent discussing Mickael Pietrus the player because I said many times that I would like to trade for him and have him in Chicago.
> Wow, I cant believe they defeated the Duncan-less Spurs and the second best team in Florida. They managed to defeat Orlando even when the Magic shot 40% from the floor and 50% from 3pt land.


Those Duncan less Spurs beat Dallas not too long ago. And Orlando almost beat the Lakers this weeekend. Why cant you just admit that GS is doing what Pietrus said they arent doing? It doesnt take a trained basketball eye to see they are actually playing D. Read the damn article, even Orlandos coach applauded their D


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Chicago defeated LA Lakers twice last season, so whats the point? 

How long is the Mickael Pietrus effect going to last? Are they going to win 20 straight? Make the playoffs? Get less Ping-Pong balls? 

The Warriors have a good squad. Bulls fans always want to trade for J-Rich, Dunleavy and Pietrus. Troy Murphy is a beast. Dampier is having a carrer year. They have good depth when healthy. We arent talking the Bulls here.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Chicago defeated LA Lakers twice last season, so whats the point?
> 
> How long is the Mickael Pietrus effect going to last? Are they going to win 20 straight? Make the playoffs? Get less Ping-Pong balls?
> ...


But in the west, they are really undermanned. It becomes a case of comparable competition. In the east, GS makes the playoffs. In the west, compared to their competition, they are really bad. They lost 9 straight recently. 

Murphy looked great last night. Nice to see him back healthy. He is a nice player


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> But in the west, they are really undermanned. It becomes a case of comparable competition. In the east, GS makes the playoffs. In the west, compared to their competition, they are really bad. They lost 9 straight recently.
> 
> Murphy looked great last night. Nice to see him back healthy. He is a nice player


Thats what Im talking about. GS isnt a bad team at all. They are talented. So its not like Pietrus makes a bad team looks good. Maybe it was a wake up call that season isnt over yet. But they can compete with anyone in any given night.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Rlucas you are so right Murphy was a man child last night. In only 20 minutes he had 22 points and 10 boards on 8-10 shooting. Hell it be nice if Curry or Chandler could do that in 40 minutes of play. Bullhawks proposal looking better and better, wouldn't you say rlucas?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IntheBlinkofaDeng</b>!
> Rlucas you are so right Murphy was a man child last night. In only 20 minutes he had 22 points and 10 boards on 8-10 shooting. Hell it be nice if Curry or Chandler could do that in 40 minutes of play. Bullhawks proposal looking better and better, wouldn't you say rlucas?


Bullhawks proposal looks good for us. But GS needs a young PG in the worst kind of way. its hard to do a sign and trade with JC cause of his RFA status. GS has pieces we need, we just dont have pieces they want. Give them Kirk and Chandler and maybe we could turn that into Murphy, Dunleavy and Pietrus. Maybe.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IntheBlinkofaDeng</b>!
> Rlucas you are so right Murphy was a man child last night. In only 20 minutes he had 22 points and 10 boards on 8-10 shooting. Hell it be nice if Curry or Chandler could do that in 40 minutes of play. Bullhawks proposal looking better and better, wouldn't you say rlucas?


Murphy was terrific last season.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

His thinking was they would be interested in Livingston with our pick. His trade was Chandler/pick for Pietrus,Murphy,Dunleavy. Then they go with Childress or someone with their pick.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IntheBlinkofaDeng</b>!
> His thinking was they would be interested in Livingston with our pick. His trade was Chandler/pick for Pietrus,Murphy,Dunleavy. Then they go with Childress or someone with their pick.


Bullhawk is thinking there. Its a good idea. But I doubt it. They would deal 3 lottery picks for a HS kid and Chandler? I doubt it. If we replaced our pick with Kirk, would they do it? Probably since Kirk is established and young. But GS really wants to win. This would be a step back for them. Now would we trade Chandler and Kirk for that? Its close


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Well for me personally I would do Chandler for Pietrus/Murphy and they keep Dunleavy. I want no part of sending Kirk anywhere. Golden State with their pick can have either Gordon or Nelson whichever they prefer. I would go with Gordon if I were them. As for us we can then see what our pick can bring in a separate trade. Maybe the one rlucas suggested of Okafor for Welsch and their 3 picks. A Kirk/Pietrus/Welsch/Murpy/Curry team with 3 first round picks to spare aint bad at all.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

And right before Murph came back and chewed some azz to think I thought that we might be able to sneak one away and deal Eddy Curry for Murph and Pietrus - as I was proposing a couple of days ago before everyone started getting hip to Troy Murphy 

Troy Murphy is for real and its not just his stats last night .. the guy "arrived" last year without anyone really paying attention 

He's legit


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

BTW I would rather keep Chandler over Curry and Okafor


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I agree. Murphy is better then Chandler is now, I doubt they would throw in Pietrus just to get Chandler. Heck, I doubt they would deal Murphy straight up for Chandler


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> I agree. Murphy is better then Chandler is now, I doubt they would throw in Pietrus just to get Chandler. Heck, I doubt they would deal Murphy straight up for Chandler


Size


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Size


we are talking about 2 inches here. I doubt GMs put as much emphasis on size as we do. Just my 2 cents


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IntheBlinkofaDeng</b>!
> Well for me personally I would do Chandler for Pietrus/Murphy and they keep Dunleavy. I want no part of sending Kirk anywhere. Golden State with their pick can have either Gordon or Nelson whichever they prefer. I would go with Gordon if I were them. As for us we can then see what our pick can bring in a separate trade. Maybe the one rlucas suggested of Okafor for Welsch and their 3 picks. A Kirk/Pietrus/Welsch/Murpy/Curry team with 3 first round picks to spare aint bad at all.


Welsch is not a true 3 

We're still a young and inexperienced team in doing that trde

And there is no way even Adam Rich .. er I mean Danny Ainge would deal Weary Jiri + 3 picks for Meek Okky - a four for one ? Nah spread the probabilities and then slice and slash within a couple of years - they are rebuilding


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Welsch is not a true 3
> ...


i bet they would. we are talking about picks 15, 22 and 24 right now plus Welsh for a guy who is a local kid at a position they desperately need. They could turn around and replace Welsh with Giricek with the MLE.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> we are talking about 2 inches here. I doubt GMs put as much emphasis on size as we do. Just my 2 cents


Wing span then 

Chandler is a genuine shot alterer and on a pro rata basis over time is probably the better rebounder although Murph is mucho underrated 

The more and more I think of Tyson I'm thinking a bigger better rebounding Theo Ratliff

If Chandler can stay healthy he will be a top 5 rebounder in the L next year and will be a genuine candidate year in and year out within 2 seasons to win shotblocking and rebounding titles

My point is I would like Chandler _ and _ Murph the Mongrel 

Eddy Curry can go be a star on someone else's dime 

And I just plain don't like Okafor .. he's just not all that


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> i bet they would. we are talking about picks 15, 22 and 24 right now plus Welsh for a guy who is a local kid at a position they desperately need. They could turn around and replace Welsh with Giricek with the MLE.


Except Welsh is MUCH superior than WetCheck


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

BTW Chandler would have a good 3 - 4 inches on Wee Troy


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Also with those 3 picks you an get yourself a Marvin Williams who in time could be the player of the draft and then pick yourself up a Luke Jackson and take a punt on Ha Seung Jin 

You could play a wing attack of Welsh , Pierce and Jackson ( who I think will contribute straight away ) and have Banks, Davis and Jumaine Jones/ Marvin Willaims in reserve

Upfront you have Mihm and LaFrentz backed by the serviceable Blount and the emerging Hunter.. and then you still have two projects in Jin and Perkins 

They get more bang for their buck in their depth that allows them to undersell Ricky Davis just to get rid of him 

I like this situation way better for Boston rather than getting a 6'9 average to above average power forward that will have no size advantage at his position in the NBA .. and who still fails to step out in the lane defensively and shut it down too many times for my liking at the College level 

He's an OK player but he ain't no #1 .. in fact this draft your about as likely to get a star at #15 as what you will at #1 ( IMO ) depends on the maturity and timing of such arrival .. but I don't think Boston are in as much of a hurry to do that deal as you would like them to be 

In fact if it ever happens I will floss with my Uncle Buford's butt hair for a year


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Also with those 3 picks you an get yourself a Marvin Williams who in time could be the player of the draft and then pick yourself up a Luke Jackson and take a punt on Ha Seung Jin
> 
> You could play a wing attack of Welsh , Pierce and Jackson ( who I think will contribute straight away ) and have Banks, Davis and Jumaine Jones/ Marvin Willaims in reserve
> ...


Ok, now we are talking. So for instance, if I am getting you right, you would deal Curry to GS for Pietrus and Murphy? And then play Chandler and Murphy together. Ok. Then you would do my Okafor to boston deal? Then take Marvin Williams, whom by the way I absolutely think is going to be a star in 2 to 3 years. If so, I think you and I are in agreement. We might be a little light up front, but so be it. I like this rational. I want this team built up on the wings


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

A possible Welsch/Marvin Williams duo at SG/SF sounds very intertesting. I look for Williams to climb draft boards once workouts stop. I don't see where Smith is that much better where he goes top 5 and Williams goes late first round.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IntheBlinkofaDeng</b>!
> A possible Welsch/Marvin Williams duo at SG/SF sounds very intertesting. I look for Williams to climb draft boards once workouts stop. I don't see where Smith is that much better where he goes top 5 and Williams goes late first round.


Smith has a better J, Williams has a pro body. The difference isnt that great between them, I agree. If we could walk out of this draft with

Martynas, Williams and McCants and a trade for Murphy, Welsh and Pietrus, damnit, that would be great

Kirk
Pietrus
Welsh
Murphy
Chandler

Bench
Martynas
AD
McCants
Williams
Duhon (round 2)
JYD

Thats a good start. A really good start. Its inexperienced but atleast is a team with a direction. Multiposition, multiskilled players who can all face up and get to the basket or knock down the long range shot


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok, now we are talking. So for instance, if I am getting you right, you would deal Curry to GS for Pietrus and Murphy? And then play Chandler and Murphy together. Ok. Then you would do my Okafor to boston deal? Then take Marvin Williams, whom by the way I absolutely think is going to be a star in 2 to 3 years. If so, I think you and I are in agreement. We might be a little light up front, but so be it. I like this rational. I want this team built up on the wings


Lucas 

We are indeed in agreement m'friend in our preferred players in that mix 

I don't know what it is and I have seen not seen much tape but from little I have seen I just get this powerful feeling about Marvin Williams .. and I think he could be a real sleeper like Amare Stoudamire was who wasn't expected to do much straight away 

Like Amare .. he is a tremendous passer - that's the first thing I look for in a young player . If they can pass then they have a feel/understanding for the game which accelerates their learning curve 

This feel is innate . Yeah you can work on your handling and be a better passer but guys like Sabonis , Vlade , Webber .. they just have this intuition surrounding the game

Combine this passing ability with his athleticism and with the right Coaching I bet London to a brick you are going to have a very special player at the pro level


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Has Marvin Williams announced his pro intentions yet? Or is he still going to UNC for right now?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

My point was though Lucas is that I don't believe that Danny Angst gives up Welsh and 3 1st rounders for Okafor 

If he does he shouldn't given the flatness in the talent curve throughout this draft ( IMO ) meaning your chances of hitting it big in the middle of the first are on par with what you get at the top of the first round ( again IMO ) 

And yes I would do Curry for Murphy and Pietrus

As I have said out of Chandler, Curry and Okafor .. I want Chandler 

And I would like to add Troy Murphy and Kurt Thomas to that engine room supported by Antonio Davis in resereve - two young studs and two vets upfront in the engine room


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IntheBlinkofaDeng</b>!
> Has Marvin Williams announced his pro intentions yet? Or is he still going to UNC for right now?


As far as I am aware he is still pencilled in as a tar heel

But if he can get some assurances that he is a first rounder - and a mid first rounder at that .. I would say he's in for sure


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Lucas
> ...


I really agree. I have seen 2 tapes of him and was blown away. He and Smith have really impressed me. But the difference between them is indiscernable. however most have Williams at 20 and Smith at 3. It doesnt make sense because they are very close to being the same player. I think Ainge would make the deal. And if he did, we should take Williams. Im with you. he is a big focus for us if he is in this draft. I think he is going to play at the UC this week in the EA Sports HS game


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Just a precision : there is still one pietrus available in europe , Florent Pietrus , Mickael's brother. he is more of a PF but he is a better defensive player than Mickeal. He is not very tall (6'7) but quite bulky (225 pounds) and very , very energetic . His jay is not very good for sure , but if you are looking for a hard nosed player who loves to play D ... he is a sort of malik Rose , with less weigh . he plays in france (pau orthez) and is rather efficient in euroleague. (He is perhaps still under contract with pau but may be he can opt out for the NBA at the season ending?)

his last games in Euroleague :

-against the skipper bologne : 22 pts (7/10 fg) 13 rbds , 4 stl , 2 blk
-against Lubjana (yesterday) : 14 pts (5/7) 12 rbds , 2 a**ists, 2stl , 1 blk.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> Just a precision : there is still one pietrus available in europe , Florent Pietrus , Mickael's brother. he is more of a PF but he is a better defensive player than Mickeal. He is not very tall (6'7) but quite bulky (225 pounds) and very , very energetic . His jay is not very good for sure , but if you are looking for a hard nosed player who loves to play D ... he is a sort of malik Rose , with less weigh . he plays in france (pau orthez) and is rather efficient in euroleague. (He is perhaps still under contract with pau but may be he can opt out for the NBA at the season ending?)
> 
> his last games in Euroleague :
> ...


great point. Heart of a lion on this guy. I was shocked he wasnt drafted and that Phoenix didnt invite him to camp after a decent summer league. He is a good player, hits the glass hard and is all over the place on D. I think he can guard 3 spots in the NBA. He is an upgrade over Linton, Shirley or Dupree, thats for sure


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

the kid is putting on a show tonight.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

haha, I doubt GS trades Pietrus now.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

20 pts, 6 bds, 2 assts (both on fullcourt bounce passes for dunks), holds Francis to 3/13 from the floor. GS was about +22 with him on the floor. He was 7 of 8 from the field 3 of 6 at the line. He was drilling 3s and making the 18 footer off the dribble and his off the ball game was excellent. He clearly isnt as raw as most think he is. And his "unprofessional comments" (which by the way didnt come from an interview, but rather a reporter over hearing what he said to Parker) seem to continue to light a fire under GS, they held Houston to 82, 20 of which came after the game was over. On top of that, the ESPN announcers seemed to be in love with him. A good game to build on for him.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Over hearing, LMAO


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Over hearing, LMAO


That is what ESPN said. He was talking to Parker and his comments showed up on tape. Then hits the press. doesnt matter. It had the desired effect. And he is starting to look like a top level player over the last couple of games


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

No one is questioning his talent...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> No one is questioning his talent...


It was on full display tonight. Has there been a defensive performance this good in the league this year?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> It was on full display tonight. Has there been a defensive performance this good in the league this year?


I dunno. What is certain is that the Warriors wont trade him away.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> I dunno. What is certain is that the Warriors wont trade him away.


I agree. That is a pipe dream now. I can only wish now. This kid showed it all tonight. There hasnt been a better defensive performance by a player over a week then what this kid has done to Parker, McGrady and now Francis. He is locking people down. and his O is clearly not as raw as most people think it is. In fact, he was knocking shots down very smoothly tonight. I think it was a matter of him getting consistent minutes to find his game. Now that he is beginning too, GS is going to have to figure out how to play him, Dunleavy and Jrich together. Thats going to be tough. Pietrus is clearly not a bench player


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. That is a pipe dream now. I can only wish now. This kid showed it all tonight. There hasnt been a better defensive performance by a player over a week then what this kid has done to Parker, McGrady and now Francis. He is locking people down. and his O is clearly not as raw as most people think it is. In fact, he was knocking shots down very smoothly tonight. I think it was a matter of him getting consistent minutes to find his game. Now that he is beginning too, GS is going to have to figure out how to play him, Dunleavy and Jrich together. Thats going to be tough. Pietrus is clearly not a bench player


As for the future, I would stick to this:

PF- Murphy
SF- Dunleavy JR
SG- Pietrus

Trade J-Rich away (he is good, tad overrated and his contract is up soon). Dampier is solid but thats all. And having Dunleavy versatility is a plus. But if you look at that list (Troy, Dunleavy and Pietrus), you will see that they are missing, maybe, players in 2 key spots: Center and PG.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Watching Pietrus tonight.....wow, looks like you were right Lucas. That was quite impressive. He pretty much manhandled Steve Francis, and not many people can do that. 

This is just thinking out loud, but if GS knew they were going to lose Dampier in the offseason, would they (and we) be willing to swap Tyson Chandler and our pick for Pietrus, Troy Murphy and their pick?

Assuming our pick is 1 or 2, we would essentially be giving Golden State their frontcourt for the next ten years with Tyson and the chance to draft Okafor or Howard, and with Dunleavy at the 3 and Richardson at the 2, that is a pretty damn good young team. 

Pietrus, with a little seasoning, would be exactly what we need from a wing player, and Troy Murphy is mucho underrated IMO. His value might be a little down right now due to injuries, but when healthy, the guy is legit. He averaged a double double in the West last year, and that's nothing to sneeze at. Plus, offensively he would seem to mesh with our team a lot better than Tyson, since he can hit an outside shot and play away from the basket. Then with our pick, we could pretty go in any direction we wanted to. We could get a new twin towers and draft Pavel or Martynas Andriuskevicius, go with Iggy, a high schooler, trade down....****, use your imagination.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Dampier has a player option for the next 2 seasons in which he can make up to 8,5M per (more or less). I know its tempting to test the FA waters, but who is going to give him that kind of money? Most probably he will stay in Golden State.

And I dont see the Warriors having much interest (Any Interest?) in Tyson Chandler as their future Center.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I suppose you're right, I doubt he could either, but it is possible. I remember reading somewhere (not sure where, The Sporting News, maybe?) that there was a deadline deal between Memphis and Golden State involving Dampier, and Memphis pulled out at the last moment, apparently because they thought that Dampier was going to leave in the offseason, and that Golden State knew this too, was already making contingency plans for when he left.

I remember reading it only a couple of days ago, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

*OK guys here is what we do*

OK how about trade our pick ( assuming Okafor ) for Jiri Welsh and Boston's first two picks ( 15 and 20 ?? ) 

We deal Eddy Curry and pick #15 for Troy Murphy and Mickael Pietrus on the assumption that we can draft Marvin Williams at #20 

Sign and trade Crawford for Kurt Thomas which triggers us picking up Fizer's option and sending him with cash considerations of $3M and our #30 pick to Utah for a future 2nd round pick 

Cut ERob and Chris Jeffries 

Scottie Pippen retires and frees up a roster spot 

Rodney White in free agency 

Jay makes it back 

We sign Anthony Johnson for vets minimum as Jay Insurance

*

Thomas
Chandler
Welsch
Pietrus
Hinrich

 bench 

Davis
Murphy
White
Gill 
Jay Williams

Mo Ke* ( our 2nd x 2nd round pick after we give #30 to Utah ) 
Jerome Williams
Marvin Williams*
Ronald Dupree
Anthony Johnson *

* Injury List 

*


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

this is a stat from a good poster on realgm regards Pietrus effect on the GS defense. Its pretty amazing. Let me quote it and then follow up

"Someone has come up with the stat of Effective FG%, which takes into account the value of a 3pointer. Not sure of the math. 

Anyway, the Effective FG% of Warrior opponents this year averages .483. 

For the top defensive teams, you see % like San Antonio .437, Detroit .443, Houston, .441. (Though when Rasheed is on the Court, the pistons are at .394. Unbelieveable.) 

My point is this. When Pietrus is on the floor, the EFG% for Warrior opponents drops to .435. This stuff is inexact, and comparisons are hard because of garbage time, small minutes, etc, but compared to the overall team % that is pretty solid"

That is a 50 basis points difference. that is crazy. I have watched probably 40 GS games this year, and its quite clear this kid has an effect very few have on the defensive side of the ball but 50 basis points is off the charts. Now that this week they have decided to play him, its even more telling. He moves his feet and is very physical (he has to lead the NBA in fouls per minute). But what I thought was interesting was Francis comments after the game. Francis went on a tirade on how Pietrus cant defend and he fouled him the entire game. It sounded to me like 2 things, Pietrus is starting to get the respect from the officials which all great defenders get, and b he is getting the old Rodman/Artest jedi mind tricks on guys by getting into their heads. Regardless, it was very interesting game to watch. Sort of a coming out party for a guy I supported. If he played like that all season (something I am sure he is capable of) he would be pushing Carmello for runner-up. Ill post the attachment to Musselmans comments after the game in a second, but the most interesting one is that their coach claims Pietrus offense is getting better cause he is getting more comfortable with the language and being able to communicate with the asst coaches. I thought that was interesting. well, here is the link to the GS page.

www.nba.com/warriors Click on the recap, its all there.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I was watching the GS game last night on espn and peitrus defensive was all some. And he is bigger than i remembered. He just looks like an nba player. He did run out of gas a little bit and he kind of sits in the corner too much when he should be looking for screens but he will learn to do that. Man i love to have him as our SG. It would be one of the best defensive back courts in the NBA.

david


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> I was watching the GS game last night on espn and peitrus defensive was all some. And he is bigger than i remembered. He just looks like an nba player. He did run out of gas a little bit and he kind of sits in the corner too much when he should be looking for screens but he will learn to do that. Man i love to have him as our SG. It would be one of the best defensive back courts in the NBA.
> 
> david


i actually thought of PMing you before the game cause you asked me once about him and said you hadnt seen him play. It was a good game for him to be showcased nationally. Yeah, they sit him in the corner alot and i think they hide him over there cause they dont trust him. But when he got the ball, he looked very smooth with it (he isnt as raw as some of us have said). And I doubt there is a player in the NBA who has had a better defensive week this this kid. Glad you got to see him play


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

*What a difference a week makes !*

Of the last 10 GSW are 3 - 7 

Pietrus played very limited garbage type minutes in that 7 game losing streak where the average margin of defeat was like 12 points 

The point is brought up that with Pietrus in the game over the last 3 game winning streak that there is a 50 bips difference in effective FG% .. which essentially translates to 5 points a game on a base of 100

The fact is Pietrus came out and talked the talk last week ( even if he was only "overheard" ) and this week Musselman has let him live or die by the sword 

And young Mickael has walked the walk playing big minutes in the 3 game winning streak and clamping McGrady and Francis and making nice contributions on the boards and point scoring as well 

The result : The first 7 games of this 10 game sample the Golden State Warriors were getting a Golden Shower night in and night out to the tune of a 12 point margin ... All Hail Mickael comes in and in 3 games they have an average winning margin of 16 points 

I am not suggesting that his actual output has been directly responsible for this but it has no doubt been contributory in addition to the fact that his mongrel has had a positive impact on team chemistry 

That's the markings of someone with leadership potential right there folks 

Point is ... this guy is proving he may be a player who is a factor - a guy that directly makes a difference


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

bump

5 straight wins for GS. Looks like his comments, even if they were taken way out of context, were exactly what this team needed. Pietrus comes up with another good game. 18 pts, 7 of 9 from the field, some stiffling D, buries a clutch 3 towards the end of the game and a loose ball to seal the game. Why didnt Musselman play this guy from the beginning? His energy is infectious


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

rlucus i watched last night and pietrus was just everywhere. I know i say this all the time but GS needs a PG bad and we have one with hugh potential. He would be a BYC player but GS has players to trade and is dying to get rid of dunlevy.

Do you think they would take jC and our pick (if it is not 1 or 2) for pieturs and dunlevy and some filler. 

david


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> rlucus i watched last night and pietrus was just everywhere. I know i say this all the time but GS needs a PG bad and we have one with hugh potential. He would be a BYC player but GS has players to trade and is dying to get rid of dunlevy.
> 
> Do you think they would take jC and our pick (if it is not 1 or 2) for pieturs and dunlevy and some filler.
> ...


if it is Okafor, maybe. also, we have to get JC to agree to it, and with his FA, it would be very hard. GS has a lot of pieces we want, but we dont have alot of pieces they want. If Dampier walks, Curry could be someone they would want, but alot of things have to fall into place. I think at this point, as Curry as said, Pietrus has played his way onto thats team their future. Ironically, this team has played its best ball with their versatile wing guys sharing that role by committee. Dunleavy, Jrich and Pietrus are not PGs per say, but they all share the ball and it seems to be working. as long as Pietrus can chase little PGs around, which he clearly can, they might be fine without one


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> bump
> 
> 5 straight wins for GS. Looks like his comments, even if they were taken way out of context, were exactly what this team needed. Pietrus comes up with another good game. 18 pts, 7 of 9 from the field, some stiffling D, buries a clutch 3 towards the end of the game and a loose ball to seal the game. Why didnt Musselman play this guy from the beginning? His energy is infectious


Yeah, he's really fun to watch. When Avery Johnson said he had way too much energy, you knew it had to be true.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's really fun to watch. When Avery Johnson said he had way too much energy, you knew it had to be true.


Avery made a comment on warriors.com recently that spoke to this kids motor. He said something along the lines of- We are just happy to get out of shootarounds alive with this kid. I thought that was interesting. I know the knock on him is his offense is raw. But this week, with steady minutes, his offense looks damn good to me. His 3 pt shot looks excellent, not he is knocking down the 18 footer off the dribble. He still isnt a good enough handler to drive and dunk on someone, but his offense isnt as raw as some would like to believe. I believe if Musselman would have played him from the beginning, he would be right up there in that second group of rookies, the ones that include Kirk, Wade, Bosh etc. 

By the way, Diaw has been playing pretty well recently too. Maybe France is catching up to the rest of the world in basketball. Johan Petro is the next big thing from there. ANd he does look like a young Jermaine Oneal to me. But he isnt in this years draft, he is in next years crop. More reports to come

Can we just sign Florent Pietrus by the way? He isnt as sexy as Macijauskas or Nocioni, but he has a motor just like his brother. Id love to have him


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

GS up 17 in the 4th quarter. Looks like 7 in a row since the comments


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

San Antonio without Duncan, Orlando, Milwaukee, Washington, LA Clippers (Without Mags and Q, I believe). Not that impressive.

Houston is the only team worth mentioning. And most of this games were at home, big advantage.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> San Antonio without Duncan, Orlando, Milwaukee, Washington, LA Clippers (Without Mags and Q, I believe). Not that impressive.
> 
> Houston is the only team worth mentioning. And most of this games were at home, big advantage.


after losing 9 in a row, this is the longest winning streak in the history of the NBA. credit must be given.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> after losing 9 in a row, this is the longest winning streak in the history of the NBA. credit must be given.


So they arent that good nor that bad. I wonder if the words effect will carry through next season...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> So they arent that good nor that bad. I wonder if the words effect will carry through next season...


thats the question for them. But criticisms were made, and ironically the team followed him and made the adjustments and are winning. And he has been the lightning rod for their late season surge. Can it continue into next season? Alot depends on what they do with their roster. Does Pietrus go back to the bench when Speedy Claxton comes back? Do they deal Jrich? Regardless, Pietrus has probably been the leagues best defender, on the perimeter for sure, over the past 2 weeks and for someone so "raw" on O, he has been giving them a nice output on that end of the floor. Plus, when he plays, they are way ahead on a +/- basis. when he doesnt, they are slightly behind since the streak started. But 7 games is 7 games. when was the last time anyone in chicago can say they saw a 7 game winning streak?


----------



## Dyna$ty (Mar 22, 2004)

He should be a bull right Now!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Mickael Pietrus, SG, Warriors: Coach Eric Musselman already is calling Pietrus the best defender in the league. That's high praise for a rookie, but it's quickly becoming deserved. Pietrus plays with the same physical intensity of Ron Artest. The difference is Pietrus is more athletic and possesses greater lateral quickness. That's allowed Musselman to sic Pietrus on opposing teams' point guards.

It isn't a coincidence the Warriors went on a seven-game winning streak when Musselman decided to play Pietrus more than 20 minutes a game. It's also not a coincidence the Warriors, one of the worst defensive teams in the league, have held opponents under 90 ppg during the streak. In those games he hounded Steve Francis into 6-for-16 shooting and seven turnovers, and he held Tracy McGrady to 18 points on 5-for-14 shooting.

To top it off, Pietrus also is beginning to find his stroke offensively. Pietrus has struggled with his perimeter shooting most of the season, but lately he's been on fire, shooting 62 percent from 3-point range (13-for-21) over the last seven games. He dropped 20 points on the Rockets, 18 on the Bucks and 17 on the Clippers in that stretch. At this rate, he's quickly making Jason Richardson expendable at the two next season.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I suggest making a play for whichever one (Pietrus or JRich) we can get our hands on. They could lose Damp AND Foyle this offseason, so you have to think they'd at least consider trading for Chandler or our pick if it's Okafor, but likely in a bigger package. We could use JRich's scoring and slashing in a big way, and we can also use Pietrus to lock down other teams' wing players. Pax should at least gauge interest there.

Not that this is breaking news, though. GS is a top-3 trading partner right now on this board.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> I suggest making a play for whichever one (Pietrus or JRich) we can get our hands on. They could lose Damp AND Foyle this offseason, so you have to think they'd at least consider trading for Chandler or our pick if it's Okafor, but likely in a bigger package. We could use JRich's scoring and slashing in a big way, and we can also use Pietrus to lock down other teams' wing players. Pax should at least gauge interest there.
> 
> Not that this is breaking news, though. GS is a top-3 trading partner right now on this board.


They have a lot of things we want, but we dont have alot of things they want. I would love to have Pietrus, Dunleavy or Jason Richardson. But unless we are willing to give up Hinrich or Curry, it wont happen. And I dont think our GM would pull the trigger on either one of those 2 guys. Though I certainly would entertain dealing our 2 for their 3


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> They have a lot of things we want, but we dont have alot of things they want. I would love to have Pietrus, Dunleavy or Jason Richardson. But unless we are willing to give up Hinrich or Curry, it wont happen. And I dont think our GM would pull the trigger on either one of those 2 guys. Though I certainly would entertain dealing our 2 for their 3


You're right, but I think they could be persuaded to trade for Chandler or Okafor if Damp and Foyle leave. That leaves them with nothing up front except Murphy who's been struggling bigtime with injuries this year and 59 year old Uncle Cliffy. They could draft a center with their own pick but he'd likely be a project. Longterm they probably don't have room for Pietrus AND JRich now that Pietrus has proven that he should play and probably start. If we wanted JRich we'd probably have to sweeten the deal a bit beyond just Tyson, but I could see our pick + needed cap filler being enough for JRich if it'll get them Emeka.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> 
> You're right, but I think they could be persuaded to trade for Chandler or Okafor if Damp and Foyle leave. That leaves them with nothing up front except Murphy who's been struggling bigtime with injuries this year and 59 year old Uncle Cliffy. They could draft a center with their own pick but he'd likely be a project. Longterm they probably don't have room for Pietrus AND JRich now that Pietrus has proven that he should play and probably start. If we wanted JRich we'd probably have to sweeten the deal a bit beyond just Tyson, but I could see our pick + needed cap filler being enough for JRich if it'll get them Emeka.


if our pick is Emeka, there is a ton we could do. But, atleast according to Insider, it appears that Damp will not opt out this year. The FA market is too thin and there is only a handful of teams who could give him 8 mil + per year. And FA happens after the draft. Right now, if Murph is healthy, I think he would start in front of Chandler anywhere. Now Okafor makes things interesting. They might do a Dunleavy and Jrich for Okafor and parts. But these guys really want a PG or a Center. My guess is that they unless they get their PG in the draft (shaun livingston might be an all nba first teamer given time) theyll be hard pressed to deal such talent for anything on our roster not named Hinrich. I dont think Pax would do it.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Would they deal Peitrus for say the #5 pick(Livingston?) I do not want Jason Richardson though something about him rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IntheBlinkofaDeng</b>!
> Would they deal Peitrus for say the #5 pick(Livingston?) I do not want Jason Richardson though something about him rubs me the wrong way.


possibly. #5 for GS pick and Pietrus. We might have to throw in a player to make it work under the cap. Anything is possible

Chad Ford said GS might make a run at Jamal Crawford this summer. That would be a nice team for him to go to


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

it does depend mostly on Damp. If he stays, he and Murphy with Cliff as support is a fine frontcourt for another year and they can worry about getting a stud PG to groom with Claxton in the draft and adding some more defensive-minded players to keep Pietrus happy. Long term they don't need both of those freaks at SG, but they might find a better deal than anything we would realistically offer. A stronger, bulkier Tyson would be a good fit there if Damp leaves, perhaps, but his value is low right now.

basghetti, I think they would make a Pietrus-for-#5 pick trade, but I'd hope we could unload a contract on them and get Murphy or another asset in return if we did that.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> it does depend mostly on Damp. If he stays, he and Murphy with Cliff as support is a fine frontcourt for another year and they can worry about getting a stud PG to groom with Claxton in the draft and adding some more defensive-minded players to keep Pietrus happy. Long term they don't need both of those freaks at SG, but they might find a better deal than anything we would realistically offer. A stronger, bulkier Tyson would be a good fit there if Damp leaves, perhaps, but his value is low right now.
> 
> basghetti, I think they would make a Pietrus-for-#5 pick trade, but I'd hope we could unload a contract on them and get Murphy or another asset in return if we did that.



I think they would too, but they would try and pawn off Jrich first. Both are good players, but Pietrus is really changing the face of that team. They are averaging +16 with him in the game over the last 7. He seems to be a fan favorite out there. Can you elaborate on that Vflog?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

This might be wishful thinking but I don't think Pietrus has played himself into that kind of trade value yet. He was stuck on the pine most of the year and went through a stretch where he was a walking foul when he did get in. The last few weeks have definitely established him as a real player, but a #5 pick still seems like an awful lot to give up for him. I suppose if we weren't in a position to get Okafor or Deng I'd consider it, as I think Pietrus is probably as good a player as a guy like Iggy (can't speak about Smith or Williams yet). I'd like for a trade like that to also include something where we get back another asset, but it might be hard to pull that off unless Mullin has a hardon for JYD or something. :|


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Philly scored 95 on them without Iverson? Ha, lets call the L'Monde paper for a new interview with Pietrus.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Philly scored 95 on them without Iverson? Ha, lets call the L'Monde paper for a new interview with Pietrus.


Ya Philly hasn't been playing well at all without Iverson


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

the best defender now.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Ya Philly hasn't been playing well at all without Iverson


Yay, I have to defend my boyfriend


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Yay, I have to defend my boyfriend


?


----------

